# Featherfin Catfish



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

My Featherfin Catfish seems to have a very large stomach. By that I mean it appears to be swollen. Does anyone know if this is normal for featherfins? I feed it shrimp pellets bloodworms and I throw some algae waffers in there when I feed.


----------



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

I would watch how much protein you are feeding it. It may have a blockage because its stomach cannot handle any more high protein foods.
Also any fish gone missing lately?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Mine is really fat. They tend to grow more width then length I've seen a fullgrown one afoot wide and 3feet or so long.


----------



## chaotrix2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to have 2 BIG featherfins (like 2 feet long) and, yea they seemed to grow outwards making them appear fat and bloated, but they seemed healthy and when they got too big for my tank and i took em into my fish shop =(
they said they were perfectly healthy and put them in the display tank. So i think that the featherfin's "fatness" is natural


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yeah my Feather fin is fat.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Blue Cray and Chaotrix2,

I'm not sure which fish you two are talking about, but Feather Fins (Synodontis Eupterus) only get about 8" long. 2' and 3' are stretching the truth a bit.
>>>unless you two are talking about a different fish<<<


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think they are talking about that weird freakazoid fish with the crazy pelvic fins which look like a Searobin's "fingers."


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Salty.

PSmithAZ 
The Synodontis will overeat, and get a very large stomach. Just cut back on the amount of food, and they should be fine. It is normal for them to overindulge.


----------

